# dexter's new bag/clothes :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

look what mommy brought home...another bag , oh joy ...








let's take a looksie shall we








aghhh i'm stuck, halp!








i can smell my treats from here








ermm...this feels weird








okay it's getting a bit better








dont i look adorable?








mommy put my blanket inside so it can feel more comfy for my paws and tumtum








it evens has a side pocket so she can keep my treats safe when we go on a adventure








it's smaller than my other bag though...i think i like first one better mommy








my new coat








do you likes? i gave my other one to my daddy's cat since he's always cold, i like to shares with him


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

erghhh too big mommy! (LOL ordered wrong size...darn!) haha








being nakies is more comfy








do i gets a treat now?








this is why i am the treat king :king:









overall the bag was okay. for the price i paid i'm not complaining cuz dexter looked adorable sticking his little head out LOL! but if u are going to consider getting this bag it has weight capacity of 20 lbs and puts a bit of strain on the shoulder if your guy/girl is heavy har har :albino:

oh yea the zukes didn't come in ;( it's coming monday!...oh poo. also my bf's cat loves his cheese scratcher i got him. will take pics tomorrow of it =)


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

First of all.....CUTE!!! lol I like the first bag better too. Dexter is handsome though, so he looks fabulous in both ehehhehe
HOLY treats!! lol I thought I was bad with the treats as I always have a bunch of bags....I can't resist picking up a couple of bags each week when I go out shopping, and even more now that I am trying to figure out something that keeps Luna busy lol But what I have is NOTHING compared to that stash!! Lucky Dexter lol
MInd you I have the three dogs to give treats to, so my stash goes down faster then yours probably. My bags seem to empty pretty fast lol esp the treats that come with like 3 or 4 bones in it. one shot and I got an empty bag! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> First of all.....CUTE!!! lol I like the first bag better too. Dexter is handsome though, so he looks fabulous in both ehehhehe
> HOLY treats!! lol I thought I was bad with the treats as I always have a bunch of bags....I can't resist picking up a couple of bags each week when I go out shopping, and even more now that I am trying to figure out something that keeps Luna busy lol But what I have is NOTHING compared to that stash!! Lucky Dexter lol
> MInd you I have the three dogs to give treats to, so my stash goes down faster then yours probably. My bags seem to empty pretty fast lol esp the treats that come with like 3 or 4 bones in it. one shot and I got an empty bag! lol


lol thanks tracilea!  ehehe yea i like the 1st one better too but it's really BIG lol...i'm gonna have to figure out what works best for where i take him on those days i guess haha ^_^ lmaoooo yea his stash is nuts my mom keeps telling me im crazy and to STOP buying more and more...but mom!!! :foxes15: haha! yes you have 3 dogs i cant imagine how much treats they need LMAO!! awww cuties :hello1: empty bags are sad bags


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I think you might need TA.... Treataholics Anonymous. Jeez! 
Cute as always Dexter.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Quinn said:


> I think you might need TA.... Treataholics Anonymous. Jeez!
> Cute as always Dexter.


hahaha good one! :hello1:
i still have to update dexter's treat list lOL  i think we should sticky it har har :daisy:


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Dexter!
Look at it this way, your first carrier is the Lincoln Navigator and the second one is your Mini Cooper!
My mom isn't big on purses or shoes- she loooves carriers for us! So we has a whole garage full of CARriers-hey I made a funny!
your friend Peanut

wow Pidge you already got your order? Ours is supposed to get here Tues!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> Hey Dexter!
> Look at it this way, your first carrier is the Lincoln Navigator and the second one is your Mini Cooper!
> My mom isn't big on purses or shoes- she loooves carriers for us! So we has a whole garage full of CARriers-hey I made a funny!
> your friend Peanut
> ...


LOL!!! so true lmao!

"hey peanut that was funny! thank you for joke. i sad today because mommy went out without me for a long long time. she went to see daddy but said i could no go because it too cold outside i told mommy that i can wear a coat but she no listen  do you reallys have a garage full of carriers? hehehe! bark bark!"

hehe yea my bf actually got it yesterday as in Friday but i couldnt see him till saturday  i think i'm closer to them than you are...or could be the orders are backed up, just like my zukes LOL. hope you take some pics when you get yours!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry, I should explain about the garage full...
we always ask the Chi's if they want to go in the car,so they've learned to jump into their carriers.It just transitioned into calling carriers CARriers (weird I know but we're easily entertained I guess!)
At one time our daughters went on a cleaning spree and got into my storage tubs...I had 36 carriers I think that now it's down to 10. But remember when we take the Chi's I need 5 at a time, I use carriers instead of kennels to travel with.
Thats true,I'll bet I'm quite a bit farther away...oh well half the fun is the anticipation! Oh yeah,I'll take pics-it's like Christmas every time the UPS guy knocks-LOL!

Hey Dexter,
Mom makes me SO MAD!!! She leaves me at home and says it's too cold for me too! She knows that I'm her helper and besides RescueRover1 doesn't run right without me! I forgots to tell you that I likes your treat stash and coats- you lucky!!!:hello1:
your friend Peanut


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg he looks so cute!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I cant see the pictures yet as too many for me to download on dial up, but.........How many carriers is that now Pidge?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Dexter is cute as always!!! Love the white coat, what a stud muffin! But my god does that boy have alot of treats!! I dont think my dogs have eaten that many treats in their whole life time! You can tell sumbodie is loved and spoiled!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are too cute, Dexter is the treat king....


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Dexter your so spoilt!! you look handsome in your coat too. Elise sends you a big lick x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics we love Dexter here we're like little fans!  lol sad i no  x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Treataholics Anonymous>>>sign Jasper up to! He has a treat drawer
and a treat cabinet. 

Dexter as always I love your pics.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Dexter has got to be the most spoiled pup EVER!! That is a TON of treats! He probably won't even eat them all in his life time lol.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Dexter is really the king of treats for sure ! Look at that..omg. I cleaned out here we have shelves with sections for me pup medicine, care items, food, clothes, leads and harness, and treats--nothing like that stash !!

Go Dexter !! xoxo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> Sorry, I should explain about the garage full...
> we always ask the Chi's if they want to go in the car,so they've learned to jump into their carriers.It just transitioned into calling carriers CARriers (weird I know but we're easily entertained I guess!)
> At one time our daughters went on a cleaning spree and got into my storage tubs...I had 36 carriers I think that now it's down to 10. But remember when we take the Chi's I need 5 at a time, I use carriers instead of kennels to travel with.
> Thats true,I'll bet I'm quite a bit farther away...oh well half the fun is the anticipation! Oh yeah,I'll take pics-it's like Christmas every time the UPS guy knocks-LOL!
> ...


omgggg 36 carriers??!?! geeeeeeez! LOL. that sure is a lot.

"hey peanut its dexter again bark bark. you had lots of bags to ride in...were they all different and comfies? oh no dont be mad peanut! when we mad we like to play with stuffies and then stuffies blowup all the the place then mom gets all growly..and when she get growly she no sound pretty. i love my mommy and im sure you love ur mommy too, so no growlys! thank you, i work hard on keeping treat stash full. tell your mommy to buy u yummies too kay?"

oh the ups! LOL i cant wait until the pics! hehehe. i never saw my ups guy. i always have my stuff delivered to my bf's place cuz my dad is real nosey...ugh.


sullysmum said:


> I cant see the pictures yet as too many for me to download on dial up, but.........How many carriers is that now Pidge?


oh no sullysmum! im so sorry u cant see the pics...maybe if i put the links one by one u can click on them one by one?...will it be faster that way for you? he only has 2 carriers now. well the first one he had is too small for him..so that one doesnt count...so yea 2 


Ciarra said:


> Dexter is cute as always!!! Love the white coat, what a stud muffin! But my god does that boy have alot of treats!! I dont think my dogs have eaten that many treats in their whole life time! You can tell sumbodie is loved and spoiled!!!


thank you! he was wearing the white coat today and eyes were all on him at walgreens and in a bakery LOL. oh treats oh treats! how i love to spoil him


*Princess* said:


> Dexter your so spoilt!! you look handsome in your coat too. Elise sends you a big lick x


hahaha thanks elise!
"hi elise, thank you for lick but i should've washed before you kissed me...i dirty from walking around at my daddy's neighborhood today"
LOL 


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Great pics we love Dexter here we're like little fans!  lol sad i no  x


hehehe oh fifi!  thank you fans! hehehe.


lynx8456 said:


> Treataholics Anonymous>>>sign Jasper up to! He has a treat drawer
> and a treat cabinet.
> 
> Dexter as always I love your pics.


LOL jasper! welcome to the club, *shakes paw*


Kristin said:


> Dexter has got to be the most spoiled pup EVER!! That is a TON of treats! He probably won't even eat them all in his life time lol.


oh i know he will LOL. he just loves them treats so much!


rubia said:


> Dexter is really the king of treats for sure ! Look at that..omg. I cleaned out here we have shelves with sections for me pup medicine, care items, food, clothes, leads and harness, and treats--nothing like that stash !!
> 
> Go Dexter !! xoxo


oh wow ur really organized i'm surprised you dont have a spot for a cash jar for them hehehe!  or do you...hmmm!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> I cant see the pictures yet as too many for me to download on dial up, but.........How many carriers is that now Pidge?


here you go. this is the sites index. u can see dexters pics here
http://pigeonsheep.com/dexter/
for this post the file name is "bla1...bla2...and so on" LOL


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, hes sooooooooooooo handsome isnt he!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> Thanks, hes sooooooooooooo handsome isnt he!


lol! im glad u were able to see it!  whats great about the site i gave u is that it updates all the fresh new pics i upload onto it  yay! so if i make a picture post on the forum itll bound to be on there!  thanks so much for looking! ur bunch is way cute. where are those pics!  shake s hake shake


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i have never seen so many treats for one little dog in my life. haha.
and i love the new clothes and carrier!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thank u hiro!  get more treats. i just love it when his eyes widen up when he sees a treat he loves that i bring home


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i live about an hour away from bark & fitz and petsmart.... and anything else half decent for doggy stuff... i try to get what i can for treats...but its so hard to pick stuff he might like!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay the trick to getting a treat that ur chi will like is to actually imagine urself eating it. look at the bag...if its says 100% chicken...turkey...duck...beef. most likely he will love it! thats why i get vitalife brands from petsmart and also the chicken cravers from that other brand that lightly seasons it...all in petsmart. my boy loves the marrobone treats from pedigree as well...why? because its cheese and something else. marrowbone is great for dogs too. now go out there and have a feast! haha


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

cool thanks for the advice! i get so over whelmed when i go in those stores sometimes. so much to choose from. when i go on the 15th ill look for some yum yums.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

These are the only treats that I can get Peanut to eat:
http://jerkytreats.com/default.html

It gets embarrassing, a friend owns a pet boutique & bakery...he's always sure that the next treat will be the one that Peanut likes! So far she's snubbed all of them-just sticks her nose in the air turns around and walks away,then looks at him over her shoulder as if to say "Oh PULEAAAAZE! Is THAT the best you've got?!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> These are the only treats that I can get Peanut to eat:
> http://jerkytreats.com/default.html
> 
> It gets embarrassing, a friend owns a pet boutique & bakery...he's always sure that the next treat will be the one that Peanut likes! So far she's snubbed all of them-just sticks her nose in the air turns around and walks away,then looks at him over her shoulder as if to say "Oh PULEAAAAZE! Is THAT the best you've got?!


ahahahaha wow!!!! THATS the one jerky dexter turns his nose up on...LOL. he doesnt like it much im not sure why. i just bought him that recently and when i gave it to him i got a response of *sniff sniff lick lick...walk away* LOL...omg.
and wow! it's great to have a friend in the pet bakery! my dexter hates bakery food for dogs too..only humans LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

WeLoveHiro said:


> cool thanks for the advice! i get so over whelmed when i go in those stores sometimes. so much to choose from. when i go on the 15th ill look for some yum yums.


goodluck and god speed! hehehe  make sure to let us know what goodies you got


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

WeLoveHiro said:


> i live about an hour away from bark & fitz and petsmart.... and anything else half decent for doggy stuff... i try to get what i can for treats...but its so hard to pick stuff he might like!


How about mail order? Are you looking for treats only or clothes,toys,supplements? Let us all know,theres some shopaholics on here LOL!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Clothes aside (and they are CUTE), my fav two pics are the second and third on the second post. You're lucky he's so photogenic.  Tito looks away from the flash....I have to sneak the shots to get him w/ out his eyes closed. LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> Clothes aside (and they are CUTE), my fav two pics are the second and third on the second post. You're lucky he's so photogenic.  Tito looks away from the flash....I have to sneak the shots to get him w/ out his eyes closed. LOL


lol! he used to be afraid of the cam but i think all that flash hitting his eyes he got used to it haha! not so much my geckos though  thanks!


----------

